# Space Wolves Tactics



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread is for exploring what SWs are good at, bad for and why anyone would want to play them over some other chapter.

Please stay on topic: specific questions/answers dealing with vehicles/weapons/and/or opponents should go in their own thread.

So, what makes Space Wolves different from other Space Marine armies?


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I don't play SW but my buddy does and I would if he didn't already have this army. Some of the things that impresses me are the Venerable Dreadnought as either a HQ or Elite Choice along with his ability to force a re-roll for who gets the first turn. The rule of the puppies having to take a HQ slot for every 750pts is also interesting. All HQ units, Wolfguard, Grey Hunters, and Longfangs having the True Grit trait is a nice perk. Bloodclaw packs can contain up to 15 models and one in every 5 of these can have a powerweapon, powerfist, or plasma pistol and all Bloodclaws have the berzerker charge where they get 2 attacks instead of 1 when charging! The ability of the Longfang Sergeant to "split fire" is nice and results in not having to use combat squads like my Dark Angels army to target 2 units. As far as heavy support who wouldn't love a Leman Russ Exterminator in their space marine army? 

The wolves are a modelers dream IMO as in that they are not supposed to be a uniform army. The barbaric norse feel to the army is a nice spin on the normal space army. Enough of my rambling and I hope this helps.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont know tactics i drive forward my transport and crusader and out jump 14 claws and a rune priest

44 attacks
12 power fist/weapon attacks
6 force weapon/frost blade attacks
62


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Remember, the idea here is to come up with tactics and explain what makes your chapter special. It's not to boast about how many attacks your character and his buddies can dish out.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Wolf scouts with plasma weapons and a melta gun, moving behind enemy lines should be in every SW army. For 86 points then are great insurance against armour that likes to hide out on their board edge. Even better when they learn and start moving their army forward they are even closer for your assault (again all for 86 points).


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

SW terminators with runic charms are the toughest unit in the game vs. non-ap 2 shots. It takes 36 wounds on average to kill just the charms off of a squad of 6. 36 wounds is more than enough to wipe out a 10-man tac squad. Add in some healing balms/whatever for even more laughs.

Seriously, those guys are as hard as diamonds. Power weapons and ap 2 stuff kill them as well as regular terminators though, so you have to deploy them wisely (which deepstrike helps a lot with).


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i plan on getting more wolf scouts before they replace them with crappy bolter scouts.


----------



## Het Masteen (Mar 18, 2008)

Grey Hunters. SW have the most configurable Tac squads in a Marine Army. Whereas Nilla marines can take two special weapons, we can take a maximum of 5 (2xPower Weapons, 2xPlasma Pistols and Melta/Plasmagun). That to me is what makes Wolves special. The Retinue rule is a royal pain and a lot of our units are overpriced, but once you have a solid core of Hunters and you can get them to where they're needed, A Wolves army can be hard to beat. I've used GH for anti-personnel (Bolters/PP/PG), anti-tank (PF/Meltagun) and assault (PP/PW).


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

hehe i love space wolves


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that if you take your HQ choice along with 9 Wolf Guard in Termie Armor you get the ability to field 3 assault cannons. I usually stick with squads of 5. One with SB/PF and 2 Assault Cannons (along with my Rune Priest), and another with LC/TH and 2 Heavy Flamers (with my Wolf Guard Battle Leader). These two units when drop poded in are highly effective. One Shooty and another to get in the mix. Along with 2-3 specialized units of GH's and 1-2 units of specialized units of BC's. I almost always drop pod my Wolves in.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok space wolves:grin: 1 of the original 20 founding chapters and the only 1 loyalist founding chapter that does not adhere to the doctrines of the codex astartes in any way with only 1 chapter having been formed from its gene seed in the following foundings. 

Yes true the codex is in need for an update being the same used for 3rd ed 40k but the rules work so nicely in our favour for 5th ed and really highlight the playing style of the sons of Russ.

Two things really highlight the fighting style of the wolves and that is True Grit and Counter attack. It is a common misconception that the wolves are a Close combat army and should be rushed foward to engage the enemy in Melee as quick as possible, this is not the case. SW are not a close combat chapter tho with squads not having heavy weapons and the ability to take so many nice options to swing the favour to Melee it may seem to be the case, how ever we are not world eaters or Blood angels, we are in fact more on par with plauge marines that we are a medium ranged army.

Ok here is the theory behind this, the 2x fore mentioned skills true grit and counter, 1 giving an extra attack in Melee being armed with bolters when charged the other giving another attack as if we had of charged. thus it is better that we r charged than charge. So we stay at medium range using rapid fire to whittle down the numbers trying to entice them to come to us. But dont get me wrong if the odds are in our favour after an enemy squad being whittled down by bolter fire charge for the coup de grace and use those nice upgrades that we can get ie 2x fists/power weapons per squad.

This train of thought is for Greyhunters which should make the bulk of any SW army, with blood claws being our true assault troops, but as any respecting Lord would know we should not have a great reliance on them, for they are our new bloods and have not yet learnt to be in command of the wulfen, and on a fluff side how does it look when ur army is made up of newly initated marines? Heavy casulties my lord?

When playing as SW think as a wolf:so_happy:encircle ur enemy wear him/her down then *Howl* quite literatly to allow him/her to know death is coming for him/her:laugh:

For Russ and the all father happy hunting:victory:


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh and P.S 

Wolf pelts a must have :grin: thes lovely thing for a few points give any miniture that counter charged +1A, so that is +2 attacks when we are charged :laugh: more than those troops get for charging us. Now think of that in a nice juicy tooled up with power weapons pack of wolf gaurd with their I.C.


----------

